# Canister filter for water features???



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

Does anyone use a canister filter for there water features? Im looking to get a Fluval MSF 104 Canister Filter. Im thinking this would be better because if something gets clogged i can have access to the filter from the outside of the tank. Any suggestions?
Thanks,
Jason


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Many do it and as you said it best yourself, it is easier to fiddle with a pump or filter that is on the outside of the tank.


----------



## Blort (Feb 5, 2005)

Jason,

The biggest problem is that you need enough water pressure to maintain the siphon and overcome gravity up and over the tank and to maintain capillary action through what will probably be somewhat thick tubing. I messed around with this using a DIY canister filter which worked fine during testing, but didn't work for my vivarium because my water feature wasn't deep enough. I talked to some corporate reps who verified that priming is difficult and recommended a tank that is 3/4 full. That 3/4 full is somewhat BS, because 3/4 of what? If you don't take the max height the water has to overcome and the diameter of the tubing you can't solve the equation. So before you spend a dime on a pump, buy enough tubing of whatever you would use with the canister (probably 1/2") and see if you can maintain a good siphon. You will need to get clear tubing to make sure that you aren't getting air pockets at the top of the tubing. Of course option #2 is buy one locally from your neighborhood Pestmartco mega-store and take it back if it doesn't work. Good luck and feel free to ask away, I spent much, much more time trying to get this to work than is sane  I came to the conclusion that drilling holes and using a sump filter is probably easier.

Marcos


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

I've had good success with the Zoo Med Turtle Clean 501 filter. I have never had a problem priming it nor with water flow. Mind you, the flow isn't powerful by any means, but it does the job, plus it's cheap.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Aaron,

Your the second person that I have heard this from in the past week! I am going to give it a try.


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

One thing I would suggest is drilling the tank for the intake and output lines. I did have trouble priming it when i tried to run the tubes out of the top.


----------



## PAULSCHUMANN (Apr 20, 2005)

Has anyone here used a powerhead (water pump) on an undergravel filter? I have run them in several vivariums with water features. I place an under gravel plate on the bottom of the tank with a power head placed in the back corner and a hose attached to the pump that will run to my water feature. The substrate (usually gravel) is piled deeper than the powerhead is high, covering it entirely, and the gravel in the water area is much shalower. the constant flow of water through the gravel from the pump allows beneficial bacteria growth that will consume wastes from the frogs and decaying matter. the only maintenance I have to do on these is just a partial water change about once a month.

I will try and post a diagram


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

I just finished a 15 gallon designer tank with a Fluval canister filter running the water fall and dripwall. I drilled 2 1" diameter holes for the bulkheads directly into the bottom of the tank, one for the intake and one for the outtake. I used 3/8" rigid tubing and used a method similar to this one. Since the pump is gravity fed there are very few issues with it having enough pressure for the waterfall and dripwall. I will take some pics of the completed tank this weekend.

rob










http://www.gifkikkerportaal.nl/gifkikker/DesktopDefault.aspx


----------

